# Can someone tell me whats all over this blue cat from ll



## BIGJOUSH (Mar 30, 2010)

just wondering if any one knows whats wrong with this fish i caught the other day against the bulkheads on LL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mange, and he touched it!
JK, don't know what it's called but it is a skin parasite I think.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

not sure what's on it but that doesnt look like a blue cat.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Bolbophorus probably .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have seen it before just not to that extent. Fish does look like a hybrid possibly as well.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Leprosy


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

We caught one like that on spring break. Looked like little sores with little red circular in them all over it.


----------



## BIGJOUSH (Mar 30, 2010)

he was a deep blue when i caught him. this pic was taken two days after i caught him, he had been in my floating live box for two days


----------



## BIGJOUSH (Mar 30, 2010)

It does look like somekind of bolbophorus


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21834334

https://srac.tamu.edu/index.cfm/event/getFactSheet/whichfactsheet/151/


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

It also looks similar to pictures of channel catfish herpes too(not joking)called CCVD(channel cat viral disease) but it is usually only in small fish and it doesn't have the bloated abdomen or the bulging eyes.But after they get to a certain size those symptoms go away and the skin marks can stay (basing that of a couple pics I found)..if you catch another you should try to hand it off to a game warden or someone similar.










The reason I kept looking was there didn't look like there were than many on the fins and thats usually but not always where bolbophorus is most prominent.

My guess would still be bolbophorus.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Polluted Water


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a teenage catfish with acne.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe it has been quail hunting with Dick Chaney.


----------

